# Establecer Comunicacion SPP con modulo bluetooth via movil con j2me



## hunfry (Ene 19, 2011)

Buenas a todos,
Tenemos un proyecto entre manos que consiste en un sistema de adquisiscion de datos via Bluetooth visualizado en un movil con soporte JR82.
La interfaz es:
-Sensor de temperatura acondicionado, cuya señal es introducida al ADC del nuestro modulo Bluetooth (Ezurio Bism2).
- Un movil con soporte JR82, en el que ejecutamos un programa java que:
     -Busca el modulo.
     -Busca los servicios (en concreto el servicio SPP).
     -Solicita la URL de conexion.
     -Envia comandos AT.
Nuestro problema está en este último punto, una vez establecida la conexión debemos enviar al modulo la secuencia !!! para establecer el REMOTE COMAND MODE para que nos responda a los comandos AT que enviemos (en concreto el comando ATS701? para recibir el voltaje introducido en el ADC).
Pues bien no sabemos exactamente como programar el envio de la secuencia !!!.
La primera prueba la hacemos manualmente, con la siguiente secuencia:
       1.-Abro el Stream conection con "con = (StreamConnection)Connector.open(URL);" (esto sabemos que funciona por que tenemos el modulo conectado por el puerto serie a un ordenado y vemos como efectivamente acepta e incia la conexion).
       2.-Leo un string que contiene el caracter ! y lo introduzco en la variable string comando.
       3.-Abro el DataOutputStream con "DataOutputStream out = con.openDataOutputStream();"
       4.-Envio el caracter ! con "out.writeUTF(comando)" 
       5.-Ejecuto el método "out.flush"
       6.-Repito la operacion dos veces mas desde el paso 4 y cierro el DataOutputStream.
Lo hacemos manualmente para asegurarnos que pasa el tiempo suficiente entre el envio de cada admiración.

Sabemos que debemos enviar esta secuencia pues estas mismas pruebas las hemos hecho Over de Air  con un PC y el Hiperterminal y despues de enviar la secuencia !!! recibimos un OK del modulo, tras esto nos permite el envio de comando AT.

Bueno pues este paso no sabemos bien como hacerlo en java pues no nos responde el OK que esperamos. 

¿Alguna idea?¿Es problema del programa o puede ser que no tengamos bien confgurado el modulo?

Cualquier idea nos vendría bien. 
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## duile (Ene 19, 2011)

prueba usando otra aplicacion java


----------



## hunfry (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola, 
La aplicacion la estamos programando nosotros, el problema es que no sabemos como implementar una especie de Hyperterminal para el movil que envie comandos AT. La teoria la tenemos mas o menos clara, pero hay algo que falla y andamos un poco atascadillos.

Un saludo


----------



## duile (Ene 19, 2011)

usan algún simulador
q movil usan+??


----------



## hunfry (Ene 19, 2011)

El movil que usamos es el Nokia5800xpressMusic sabemos que implementa todas las librerias necesarias y de hecho sabemos que funcionar funciona pues descubre dispositivos servicios y es capaz de realizar la conexion. Nuestro problemas es que no sabemos como establecer el remote command mode con la secuencia !!!.
Respecto del simulador hemos probado con el de NetBeans pero no nos permite la comunicacion bluetooth, así que las pruebas y la depuracion la hacemos instalando en el movil las distintas versiones del programa.
Gracias


----------



## duile (Ene 19, 2011)

prueba...con un sony ericsson, w810... posee buena conexiones a multiples aplicaciones..


----------



## hunfry (Ene 19, 2011)

duile dijo:


> prueba...con un sony ericsson, w810... posee buena conexiones a multiples aplicaciones..



No me he debido explicar bien, concretando el problema no es el movil el problema es que no sabemos exactamente como enviar la secuencia !!!.
Ahora mismo lo hemos hecho con un PC desde el Hyperterminal y hemos comprobado que despues de pulsar tres veces la admiracion el modulo nos devuelve un OK y podemos enviarle comandos AT.
Algo estamos haciendo mal desde el programa java y nos sabemos exactamente que es.
Gracias


----------

